# Problems getting beasts and bumpkins to play.



## Killerma (Nov 2, 2009)

I know beasts and bumpkins is a very old game, it was made in 1997! and it doesn't seem to want to work on Vista. And I'm useless with trying to fix problems like this :4-dontkno:. can anyone help me? I've set it to run in compatibility with windows 95..and have tried fiddling with other settings. But if i carry on I'm likely just to make the problem worse then better...can anyone help me? :sigh:

This is the current settings:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF
try to run the game at 256 colors, also run as admin
I suspect that the game will even run, but you could try
also Windows 95 games were known that they run under DOS so try this program:
*DOSBOX*

if you need any tutorial how to use it, here it is:
http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Basic_Setup_and_Installation_of_DosBox


----------



## Killerma (Nov 2, 2009)

Still getting nowhere. thanks for the help, but i think i better just leave it alone. Sorry to waste your time. :normal:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you try DosBox and did not work?


----------



## Killerma (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, It's ether corrupt or I'm stupid...more likely to be the second :laugh: It was a long shot anyway, No old games i have run on my computer. Thanks for your help :smile:


----------

